# First agility leg- officially!!



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

So incredibly proud! Never did I think I would actually put a title on my dog. I figured we'd get the CGC (which we have) and that would be that. I never thought I had it in me to pursue a title. I'm hoping at our next trial we can clear out Level 1 (which is four more titles- of which we have 50% of the requirements in all four). Truly a proud dad right here...


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Awesome! :congratulations:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Well done! Good start on your 'Wall of Honor and Awards'!


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Congrats! You & Pimg will have that level 1 done in no time!


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Woo Hoo! Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I predict the first of MANY, congrats !!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone!



JakodaCD OA said:


> I predict the first of MANY


...I hope so!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats! once you start it's like an addiction.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Way to go!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:congratulations:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Proof she's an award winning girl! Congratulations to both of you


----------

